# PC Computer to Smart TV, sound to home theater.



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

How do I accomplish this?

I have an HDMI to the TV, and audio/video goes through TV as expected. The sound is ok.

I have a home theater system for obvious reasons. How do I send the audio signal from my computer through the home theater system instead while maintaining HDMI video to the TV?

Thank you.


----------



## Chololatino (Jul 21, 2013)

If the computer has an HDMI port entrance then great if not then chances are you will need to upgrade your graphics card to which one that does have one for the video to work on there. 

If it is only audio that you are asking for then try using an AUX Cable from the COMPUTER to the SmartTV and see if that works.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

akedm said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I accomplish this?
> 
> ...


akedm,

What make and model TV do you have?
What make and model HT do you have?

Most modern TVs have a digital audio out jack for exactly this purpose. With it connected as is, connect the out to the digital in of your HT and you should be GtG.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In my experience, the digital output of a TV is stereo only unless you are using the internal tuner. So they won't pass surround audio, if that is your goal.

You basically have two choices: 1) use a different audio output from the computer to the surround system. But you will likely have to choose between the surround sound system receiving the audio or the TV (ie: not both). 2) upgrade your home theater system. Most all current AVR's (ie: Audio Video Receivers) now have multiple HDMI inputs and a HDMI output for the TV. The AVR handles all audio processing (from all connected sources) and passes the video out to the TV.


----------

